# 2000 Altima Intermediating P0171 issue



## ntanenbaum (Jun 25, 2006)

I have 2000 Nissan Altima GXE (56,150 miles) that I am receiving a "check engine" light with the code of 0115 ECM code and OBDII code of P0171. The light seems to be intermediating (going on and off), I have made sure that the gas cap is tight and checked the idle which don't seem to be rough. I drive it on back roads each day to work which isn't really gettin it past 45mph. I drove it the other day on the highway (about 65-70mph) for about 2hrs and the engine light seems to go off the next morning. I was told by a local mechanic (friend) that it could be running to lean which would indicate that the O2 sensor in the front back before the converter could be in need of replacement. I have also read up on things that said the intake manifold gasket could have a leak or be going bad, or a exhaust/vacuum leak. Doesn't look to be an exhaust or vacuum leak from what I can see, and when I spray throttle body cleaner on the intake the idle doesn't start racing or drop. The fuel filter has also been change recently. Any one have any ideas on what my next steps would be????? Anything would be appreciated. Trying to do everything I can to isolate the issue. Thanks much!


----------



## ntanenbaum (Jun 25, 2006)

*Still receiving code P0171 - system too lean*

P0171 - system too lean. It is getting progressively worse. When the rpms are below 800, the idle is really rough. The revs constantly change between 600 and 800 which makes things uncomfortable at a traffic light. If I put the car in neutral, it revs at 800 or so and the jerking virtually stops (I do sense a little roughness). While I drive, the car appears fine (as long as the rpms are above 800). Any ideas?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

ntanenbaum said:


> P0171 - system too lean. It is getting progressively worse. When the rpms are below 800, the idle is really rough. The revs constantly change between 600 and 800 which makes things uncomfortable at a traffic light. If I put the car in neutral, it revs at 800 or so and the jerking virtually stops (I do sense a little roughness). While I drive, the car appears fine (as long as the rpms are above 800). Any ideas?



Read this thread
http://www.nissanforums.com/l30-1998-2001-altima/47703-service-engine-light.html?highlight=P0171

It might be the intake manifold leaking


----------



## ntanenbaum (Jun 25, 2006)

*Best Gasket Intake Manifold or Procedure for Replacment*

What would be the best gasket (ex: FelPro) that I could get for replacement on the intake manifold??

Anyone have a procedure for replacing the intake manifold gasket on a '00' altima v4 DOHC 2.4L??


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

as far as I am concerned Felpro is the best gasket maker there is. They do the best research and testing to fix OE issues with gaskets. I wouldn't waste my money on anything less.

Darktide


----------



## ntanenbaum (Jun 25, 2006)

*Replace intake manifold gasket procedure*

Anyone know of a procedure on how to replace the intake manifold gasket?? I verified that it is the intake manifold gasket by spraying carb cleaner inbetween the engine and the manifold....since the idle is rough once i sprayed it the idle smoothed out for a few seconds. Dealer wants $825 for the job, but I found a local mechanic that will do the job for $460 plus tax. The Felpro gasket run $10 so for that cost I would like to do the job myself just need some input on the procedure....understand that it is a 6-8 hour job. Any input would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## ntanenbaum (Jun 25, 2006)

*Nissan Northeast Service Mgr Rep*

Does anyone happen to have the Nissan Northeast Service or Sales Mgr Rep's email or number that I can get in contact with them?? Dealer tells me that the intake manifold gasket is not covered on a warranty.....they say that it has passed meaning 5 yrs 50k miles, which i understand from others that it could be emissions issue and covered 7 yrs 80k miles. Dealer insist that it is not an emissons issue even though the "check engine light" is coming on. Can't stand dealers! Any help would be appreciated, thanks much!

-Neil


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

ntanenbaum said:


> Does anyone happen to have the Nissan Northeast Service or Sales Mgr Rep's email or number that I can get in contact with them?? Dealer tells me that the intake manifold gasket is not covered on a warranty.....they say that it has passed meaning 5 yrs 50k miles, which i understand from others that it could be emissions issue and covered 7 yrs 80k miles. Dealer insist that it is not an emissons issue even though the "check engine light" is coming on. Can't stand dealers! Any help would be appreciated, thanks much!
> 
> -Neil


The gasket is not covered under the emissions warrenty, lots of people have tried this and failed. The quote you got from the local mechanic is a resonable price, I paid a bit more. Re read your warrenty


----------



## ntanenbaum (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks......I am actually going to go with the local mechanic for the $460 price.....anything beats the dealer's price.


----------

